# Breeding Question



## XSPhoto (Sep 26, 2007)

I am just curious as to what diets the SUCCESSFUL Breeders are feeding thier breeding P's, and how often they lay eggs.

Note that by Successful, I mean that you have kept a Fairly large portion of your fry (not just 8-10)

Thanks!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

you mean to feed fry?

if thats what you mean most people start with things like brineshrimp and bloodworms then eventually move to fillets and pellets

as long as you have a proper setup and enough food you should easily be able to keep the majority of the fry

note: i have not personally bred them but i know those are some foods often fed


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

sean-820 said:


> you mean to feed fry?
> 
> if thats what you mean most people start with things like brineshrimp and bloodworms then eventually move to fillets and pellets
> 
> ...


I think he means what we feed our Breeding pairs.
I'll be honest. The past 2months, I've been close to broke so I only fed them shrimp.
They still breed every 2-3weeks.
I'll continue feeding them the assortment I did before (talipia, basa, scallops, shrimp) once I can afford to again.
Now, one to the next person.









** I'm so broke I still don't have my own internet. Robing via WiFi off a neighbor atm.


----------



## XSPhoto (Sep 26, 2007)

the_skdster said:


> ** I'm so broke I still don't have my own internet. Robing via WiFi off a neighbor atm.


Haha, I've been there!

Sean, I meant for the breeding pair, not the fry.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

I feed my pairs tilapia fillets, shrimp with the shell, and an occasional piece of chicken


----------



## XSPhoto (Sep 26, 2007)

StryfeMP said:


> I feed my pairs tilapia fillets, shrimp with the shell, and an occasional piece of chicken


chicken, is that bad for them??? what would the benifits/purpose be? (just out of curiosity)


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

^Yes chicken is bad for them

I feed mine catfish chunks and shrimp primarily. They've been breeding about every 14 days. The started a little over a month ago and just layed for the 3rd time. Still working on growing the first batch out!


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

I haven't done the research on feeding them chicken, but they seem to go crazy for it. I don't feed them large amounts of chicken, just a chicken wing now and again, I'd say probably once every 2 months, if that. Yea, I forgot to list that I also feed them catfish nuggets as well, they love that too.


----------



## XSPhoto (Sep 26, 2007)

StryfeMP said:


> I haven't done the research on feeding them chicken, but they seem to go crazy for it. I don't feed them large amounts of chicken, just a chicken wing now and again, I'd say probably once every 2 months, if that. Yea, I forgot to list that I also feed them catfish nuggets as well, they love that too.


Do they bite into/eat the bone at all?


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

yea they do bite at the bones, but i've yet to see them actually eat the bone


----------

